# Water pump



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Spent a lovely weekend at Longleat but this morning no water passing through taps. The tank is 75% full. Any ideas please? I had a look and gave the pump a shake but to no avail.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Is the pump making a noise?
Have you tried other taps?
Is the pipe attached to the pump?

If all above is yes then it is probably the pump they are prone to going. Do a search for hymer pump on site.

Good luck

Steve


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer Pump*

Does your water system have a non-return valve in the pump, or separate ? Might be that the water has drained back from the boiler into the tank, and airlocked the pump.

If it's a separate valve, then you can replace it. If it's all in one, then you need the pump. Cost for ours was about £40, but fitting is a relatively easy do it yourself job. You need to run all the taps again afterwards to blow the air through.

Smick


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Batch
You have a pm
David


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Both times I had a problem with our pump they were silly errors, first time didnt realize we were out of water.!! (but your ok on this one) the second time I had accidentally switched the pump off at the control panel ..check its on ?? otherwise back to the pump ? fuse.?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Like Steve said...Is the pump making a noise?

The pumps can give up the ghost at a moments notice. Have a check and see if you have power at the pump using a meter.

Johnny F


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm going to Shepton at weekend so will take the advice and have a good look at it there and maybe buy a new one if possible if that is the problem.


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi

If it is the pump its highly unlikley you will get one from shepton show,mine went couple of months ago and as they are reich twin impellor,19ltrs per min,very few people stock them.

Got mine from towsure,sheffield

regards
Karl


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have a reich water pump which seems to get an air lock in it if we travel with the tank 1/4 full. We then have to disconnect the outlet pipe and give the pump a quick run until water comes out. We now drain the tank or run with it full. You could also just suck on the outlet pipe with the pump running to prime it.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

A pump was the first "spares" item I bought when I picked up the Hymer. Luckily I haven't had to replace it yet.

Johnny F


----------

